# Anabolic Steroids and Strength Training



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Current estimates suggest four million American men are taking doctor-prescribed testosterone replacement therapy and around three million people in the United States use anabolic-androgenic steroids for their effects on body composition. Use has dramatically increased since the National Household Survey on Drug Abuse indicated that a little more than one million people were using AAS [...]

*Read More...*


----------

